# Automount share at login



## LogicMan (Oct 29, 2004)

Hello,,,just bought my new power book yesterday..yeahh!!
i cannot seem to figure out how to automount a windows/mac share automatically at login. I have tried dragging the mount to the startup items, but it does not seem to work....please help!


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

After you mount the Share, open the Accounts PreferencePane to Starup Items and drag the mount into that window and it should work. Make sure you check the Check Box.


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> After you mount the Share, open the Accounts PreferencePane to Starup Items and drag the mount into that window and it should work. Make sure you check the Check Box.



I tried that without checking the Hide box and it doesnt work....what does the Hide do anyway? When I re-loging, it shows an unknown type under the startup items....


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

Try adding the share using the "+"


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Try adding the share using the "+"



tried that.


----------



## Pengu (Oct 30, 2004)

Isn't there an option when you connect to a shared volume to automount it? or am i thinking of appleshare mounting in os9?


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

Pengu said:
			
		

> Isn't there an option when you connect to a shared volume to automount it? or am i thinking of appleshare mounting in os9?



No I dont think there is!

Is there an applescript script i can write and make it run at startup? if so, has anyone written one?


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

Try this. Mount the Share. Open it. Then drag the icon at the top of the drives open window to the Account Startup Iems window.


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Try this. Mount the Share. Open it. Then drag the icon at the top of the drives open window to the Account Startup Iems window.



did it work for you on panther 10.3


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

yes


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

sorry bobw, but what do you mean by this:
Then drag the icon at the top of the drives open window??? which icon


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

When you mount a share, open that shares (drives) window. On the top of the frame of that window, there should be an icon.


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> When you mount a share, open that shares (drives) window. On the top of the frame of that window, there should be an icon.



left side? i see Idisk. Network, MacinTosh HD et....and on the right side i see all the folders in the share..


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

i think i screwed up..when i logged out it is now showing me a small os9 folder with a flashing ? mark..have you seen this?? please help

and then it got me to the List of users screen, i logged in and it asked me for a username/pass for the share...so it did automount it! but i am afraid to restart the machine again....i dont know what the box was!

i did start the machine again and this is what happened:
1....got a purple screen (old mac) with a large folder icons with a flashing globe
2.....then a small folder icon with a flash ?
3. then took me to the login page...


----------



## bobw (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok, when you mount the share, you have an icon on your Desktop for the share, Right?

 Double click that icon and the share window opens.
 When the window opens, the share name will be at the top of that window on the top of the frame. An icon should be to the left of the name. Drag that icon to the startup items.

 Look at this;

http://homepage.mac.com/maktek/Picture1.jpg


----------



## LogicMan (Oct 30, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Ok, when you mount the share, you have an icon on your Desktop for the share, Right?
> 
> Double click that icon and the share window opens.
> When the window opens, the share name will be at the top of that window on the top of the frame. An icon should be to the left of the name. Drag that icon to the startup items.
> ...



thanks. it always asks me to enter the username and passwed whenever i log back on...


----------



## Tetano (Nov 2, 2004)

when you type the username and password,select option, then add pwds to keychain..


----------



## bobw (Nov 2, 2004)

Having shares mount on bootup slows the startup time. 
I never shut down, but when I have to restart, I mount shares from an alias folder in the Dock after booted.


----------



## griz (Nov 16, 2004)

I am having the same problem. I have tried all the methods described above and it does not work. The problem seems intermittent. I have had it work for a few days and then it stop. We have about 10 OSX machines in the office and none perform automounting with any consistency. Why is this such an elusive thing? It should be a clear cut feature, not something you need to figure out. OS9 did it like a champ. Check the box and off you go. Why the hassle with OSX?


----------

